# Each mbti's Instagram page



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> INTJ
> 
> I only created one about two weeks ago to host an image to post to a thread here. I have no idea what my "stats" are. I think it might be a legit waste of time.


Intj? When did that happen?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

BNB said:


> Intj? When did that happen?


About a month or two ago. Took an official assessment. It's my "best fit type". Of course, I also had my own reasons for believing I was mistyped which lead to me taking the MBTi as well.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

INTJ, no account.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> About a month or two ago. Took an official assessment. It's my "best fit type". Of course, I also had my own reasons for believing I was mistyped which lead to me taking the MBTi as well.


Hmmm interesting.

Where did you take it?


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't have one. There are better platforms for drowning myself and everyone else in memes than Instagram :wink:


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Newly born INTJ (originally leaned INFJ with a very balanced T and F when I first joined)

I dont have one nor will I ever make one. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

INTP
I have 82 followers and I mainly post food an scenery. I only have a few pictures of my selfe and I'm very selfe conscious 
about them.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

INTJ - What is instagram? 
I sort of think is it picture twitter? 
Can't be bothered to check.
This is just for Perc postcount the only social media I actually like.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

INFP

1298 followers
476 following

I love instagram, and I've made many a friend and even pen-pal(s) (I'm talking literal letter and gift sending buddies from various countries) on insta.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

INFJ have one with like 10 followers who follow me back, post 1 picture of my dog per year.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

to answer the question, the celebrity crazed ones seem to have the most followers and I'd say they're most likely your ESFJs, ESFPs etc, you know how it is (females that is).


----------

